# In Memorium; Piscis



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

(Before I begin, I would like to ask that none of you use the RIP smiley. I don't think it appropriate here. Thank you.) 

As a few of you may know, my Marine Betta, Piscis, had been acting more reclusive and less active as of late. Today, upon returning from school, I found him sitting dead on the bottom of the tank. I suspect the cause of death to be old age; he had shown no signs of stress and his body appeared lesion free. The previous owners had had him for at least eight years, and I suspect he was captured at at least the age of two.

I can already tell I'll miss my first saltwater fish, but at least there was nothing for me to do. Piscis was inhumanly flushed, but as an act of symbolism, I added a frozen mysis cube; the first food I had seen him eat.

I can see two distinct disadvantages here, but there are also two advantages of this.


-1. Piscis is obviously gone.

-2. My mom was right in saying that there was something wrong with Piscis...

+1. Piscis lived a long, happy, healthy life.

+2. I am now more free with what I get to stock the tank with. 


This has shown me not only that every rose has its thorn, but that every thorn has its rose. I am definitely saddened, but I am also glad that I now get to have more of an Indo-Pacific stocking theme. 

Of you all, I expect PlatiesPwn to be the most grieve stricken seeing as his opening line in chat is always "How's Piscis?". Piscis is free PP. The fish is free.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well that is no good, so you going to replace right away or ponder over your options awhile?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that bro...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

im so sorry funlad... that must really suck...


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

